

UX Details: Hovering over a link also highlights an image - hellyeahdude
http://hellyeahdude.com/articles/the-small-things-count-in-user-experience-highlighting-over-a-link-also-highlights-an-image/
A nice little UX trick that most people don't use. Very minor CSS detail.
======
hellyeahdude
Can you direct us to some JavaScript that does this? This style of
implementation is used by Dan Cedarholm and Jason Santa Maria. I think they
would confirm it's best used in CSS. Haha

~~~
noblethrasher
It's trivially implemented in something like Jquery. Just give related
elements the same class name.

    
    
        $('.someClass-xx')
    	.mouseover(function () {
    			$('.someClass-xx').each(function () {/* Do Stuff */})
    	
    	})
    	.mouseout(function () {
    			$('.someClass-xx').each(function () {/* Do Stuff */})
    	
    	})
    
    
    

I only say it's better to implement in js because css forces you to tie
behavior to markup in this case. Good implementation separates content/markup
(html), presentation (css), and behavior (js).

~~~
hellyeahdude
Wow thats great! Thanks for that! Great code!

------
noblethrasher
Nice but almost certainly better implemented in Javascript rather than pure
css.

~~~
truebosko
Agreed. This doesn't solve a problem, it's just nice to have so keeping your
CSS lean and using a tiny bit of Javascript is the best route imo - People
with noscript won't complain about missing out on some neat effect .. they're
probably used to it :-)

------
huhtenberg
Not sure I understand what (usability) problem this solves.

~~~
hellyeahdude
User Experience. No one said there was a problem to solve, but someone did say
it was a tip to help polish things up for your users experience on your Web
site or app. See Pownce, they do this same trick.

